# C. kentuckiense



## Eric Muehlbauer (May 31, 2008)

So..........I was so thrilled to see that my kentuckiense spiked this year. I watched the bud develop with anticipation.....it looked great...then as it matured, it started to change position. Of course, this is how it opened:






So...I did my best to get a good photo...sorry I couldn't do better. I'm really P*****...............but it is a great bloom, and I'm looking for better next year................





Take care, Eric


----------



## fundulopanchax (May 31, 2008)

Hi, Eric,

Congratulations! It looks very nice!

Ron


----------



## Rick (May 31, 2008)

YAAAAHOOOO:clap:


----------



## Heather (Jun 1, 2008)

Why are you pissed? I don't quite get it, I'm afraid. I think it looks lovely. Guess you're a bit ahead of us - I found the label the other day but not the plant so I think you're doing pretty well!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 1, 2008)

From the foliage in the background I'm guessing that's in NYC not L.I. Is that a new plant or an old one? Did you get a flower last year if it's old? Congrats anyway, even if it did get shy at least the squirrels didn't get it.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 1, 2008)

Looks good to me, also.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jun 1, 2008)

Yes, its in my NYC yard...I bought it as a large seedling from Carson Whitlow 3 years ago....this is its 3rd season, first bloom. I'm pissed because its facing away from me, and to get a face on look I have to crouch in the bushes with rhododendrons, ivy, hosta's, and a bigleaf magnolia all trying to creep up my a** as I try to see what it looks like, and take a picture, all the while trying to steady my balance. Of course, I am happy that its so large and healthy...and also the only cyp to bloom this year in the city (even though my pubescens has a larger growth). Take care, Eric


----------



## Heather (Jun 1, 2008)

Ok - that's what I thought - I was worried there was something really wrong! 
You're growing and blooming it, dude, be happy!!

Many of us out here would be thrilled just to achieve that, you know.


~H


----------



## Greenpaph (Jun 1, 2008)

Wonderful! Congrats!


----------



## parvi_17 (Jun 1, 2008)

That looks great! Congratulations.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm suprised you don't have a cage around it to keep the critters off!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 2, 2008)

Looking great Eric! Definitely moving in the right direction. If you can make a smaller seedling grow large enough to flower then you've either got skill or luck, and I'm guessing it's the former in this case.


----------

